# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Alternative to tessellated tiles on large 1920s Edwardian Veranda and Stairs?

## barrysumpter

Kinda over the tessellated tiles research and cost and qualified tilers search.  
Only one tiler was really interested and presented like a professional tessellated tiller. 
But was double everyone else and declined to do the work when asked for references. 
The others at half the price were all nice and would do the job but their experience was with current 300 x 600 type tiles. 
The job is big at 30m2. 
Is there an alternative to the tessellated tiles on large 1920s Edwardian Veranda and Stairs? 
The house is red brick with black tuck pointing. 
Any positive constructive suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Micky013

I can only think of a painted finish on concrete be it epoxy or whatever is best. Unfortunately though i think tessellated tiles would be the best look as tough as it will be.

----------


## barrysumpter

Hi Micky, 
Many thanks for the quick reply.
Much appreciated. 
You've reassured me the search will be worth the trouble. 
---- 
All sorted. 
Found a humble tiler with proper references and very interested in doing the work and willing to work with me.
At half the price of the 'professional' tessellated tiler.

----------


## djmvc

Where are you located?  Would be interested to hear how it goes,  I have tessellated tiles on my verandah which need repair so if it works out for you it would be awesome to know who your tradesman is.  
Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## barrysumpter

Private message sent  
my original bathroom tiler contacted me 
and found some mesh back tiles that he would lay for me 
If I would sort them 
anyone know about these?

----------


## johnc

The mesh is common on smaller tiles to hold them in place while you lay them (sounds like you may have to remove them from the mesh in this case). We have used them and they turned out well, the mesh would speed up the process if in the pattern you want assuming they match what you are after I would certainly want to see a sample. Can't see any reason why any experienced tiler would have a problem with tessellated tiles in the laying beyond the fact they are fiddly things to put down, it is hardly a "specialist" trade of its own.

----------


## barrysumpter

One of the original tessellated tilers recommended by any tile returned from holidays. 
Wow! Did he know his business. 
And is just so easy to work with. 
At a median price.  
Not inexpensive and not overly expensive.  
i.e. was able to afford him and the tiles for less than just the labor from another professional tessellated tiler. 
Changed our order with any tile.  
Fred was very patient, charismatic, knew his stock, and ripped thru calculations at hyper speed.  
Happy to pay the small restocking fee to get exactly what we wanted instead of making allowances. 
Decided to go with blue stone outside border and blue stone steps to better match 1920s.
Rendering grey on front/lip of veranda and step risers.
Then red 150 x 150 border.
Then Norwood Border.  Red and Black diamonds.
Then 150 x 150 octagon with black dots to match the black tuck pointing as infill. 
Really looking forward to getting started next week after the tiles arrive. 
Having some really good luck with professionals lately.

----------


## Micky013

Post pics as you go! Sounds good!!

----------

